# Maison Jolie Puppies Born 11/11/14



## Nickc1969

Hi I was wondering if anyone out there got a Cockapoo puppy from Maison Jolie in Lincolnshire born on 11/11/14? I have Dougie, who is just amazing and was wondering how any of his brothers or sisters are doing.


----------



## AnitaP

Hi - yes we purchased Lottie ( a chocolate girl Cockapoo from Johanna at Maison Jolie. We were advised she was born 8/11/14 so maybe the same litter but not sure. Her mother was Choca and father Alfie??


----------



## Nickc1969

Hi AnitaP, you have Dougies half sister! His dad was Alfie too but his mother was called Dreamer. How is Lottie doing?


----------



## AngeW

We got Jess from Johanna too, last of her litter. Born 9 May 14, father Alfie and mum Dreamer. She is doing fantastic and we love her to bits !


----------

